# Poljot Aviator



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ordered yesterday & on my wrist this morning! Many thanks, Roy.

These Poljot Aviators are so good looking - the dial is a model of clarity & understated elegance


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dapper said:


> Ordered yesterday & on my wrist this morning! Many thanks, Roy.
> 
> These Poljot Aviators are so good looking - the dial is a model of clarity & understated elegance
> 
> ...


Good choice dapper


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered yesterday & on my wrist this morning! Many thanks, Roy.
> ...


Can`t argue with that









And the cases are nice as well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is it the Aviator Chrono you got Dapper?

There are lots of Poljots called Aviator, the chrono is very nice....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks, chaps









This is the one, Jason.

I've also got the 24hr with blue seconds/white batons. This is currently on a black, aviator style, bund with white stitching & looks superb IMO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice...I love those hands...


----------

